# Repaint plow?



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I have an older Hinkier 8' straight blade. It has been a super reliable plow, but it is starting to look bad. It's does not have anything besides surface rust, but the paint is peeling. I would like to buy a new one but can't justify the $, and there is nothing wrong with the one I have except the paint.
I was wondering if anyone has had any luck sandblasting and repainting there plows? Is there a certain paint that will last longer, or anything esle to help besides blasting and repainting.
How much would I expect to pay someone to blast it and paint it?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yaaaa blast n paint works great.

there is a lot of writeup's on this subject.

but most guys just run this stuff. http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=150

good write up here with lots of pics. scan threw till you see his blast n paint job. he used diffrent product but same results. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64257&highlight=diamond+paint


----------



## marinablue66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sandblasting might be useless, depending on how the manufacture did the original paint. Like fisher plows the original coat is a powder coat which is a pain to remove with a sandblaster. The best bet is to sand down the rust spots and the peeling parts so it’s smooth and prime it then paint. I used rustoleum protective enamel and it held up pretty well. I also put a clear coat on a couple of plow and that seemed to help the paint last longer.


----------



## metalmeltr (Jan 20, 2009)

This past off season we sanded and sprayed the back and any rust spots on our boss plow with PPG DP 90 to prevent the headlight glare, it works very well, since the the DP is an epoxy primer I expect it to hold up well. This option requires body shop refinish equipment so not likley great for everyone, no idea what a shop may charge to do a blade.
http://i19.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/1b/2d/39c5_1.JPG?set_id=800005007


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I also thought about possibly attaching a thin piece of poly to the fornt of the moldboard. Has anyone done this?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

there is still some kits for the polly skin. ebay has them from time to time. 

thay suck to install unless the blade is 100% stright. and also needs to be real warm or it flexes like crap on install. 

some like them some dont like them.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course I'll wait untill spring to do anything, but I think I'll sand it good and prime and paint it myself. I don't think I'll use the poly - I have a feeling it will warp and not lay flat as it expands and contracts with temp. changes.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi my pic below in my sig is just the paint no primer. been on for more than 2 years just fine . do gravel to black top when i plow. 

and dont spray can it. just cheep rollor and brush.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I'am just about done with my painting project, just have to wait for the paint to dry and put it all back together. Thanks for you advice guys.

I took the moldboard off the plow frame and took it to a local body shop. He sandblasted it for $50, I'm pretty shure I got a very good deal. When I picked it up he said it took 3 times longer than he thought it would, must have been because of the powder coat. 

I primed it and painted 2 coats of rustoleum with a bursh and roller. I used rust converter on the bad spots on the lift frame and painted that also. It looks really good, I hope it holds up for at least a couple years.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

blee1ash;1271580 said:


> When I picked it up he said it took 3 times longer than he thought it would, must have been because of the powder coat. .


It always takes longer then they expect, good price tho...


----------

